# Rokinon 12 mm f/2.0 for Sony a 6000



## martti (Apr 28, 2015)

...Just arrived by the speedy South Korean mail service.
Seem exactly the lense the Sony needed to become a Serious Contender for a walkaround camera.
First shot: 






I am a bit ashamed for my addiction to AlienSkin.


----------



## sanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Cool


----------



## martti (Apr 28, 2015)

"Don't leave home without it"...the Tabasco, that is.


----------



## Tinky (Apr 28, 2015)

i'm thinking of one for my m. especially for timelapse, where manual iris and mf are helpful.


please post lots of pics as you get to grip, sparsity of info on this one.


----------



## martti (Apr 29, 2015)

Tthe Tabasco shot was f/11, ISO 1600 (auto ISO) 1/60 sec.


----------



## Tinky (Apr 29, 2015)

thanks, I meant sparsity of info on the lens generally, not your pic x


----------



## martti (Apr 29, 2015)

YO! Of course you have read Dustin's review here: http://dustinabbott.net/2014/10/rokinon-12mm-f2-ncs-review/
He is pretty cool in the head and his pictures tell us that there is no air in there either.
I paid 309 dollars for mine here http://www.ebay.com/usr/leejc8136. *Zero* negative feedback. How do you do that!
It is aluminum color and adorably ugly.
I think you want this lens, Tinky. The all-manual stuff does not bother you. The distortion is far less than the 14mm. You want f/2.0. This price is short of ridiculous. The lense is very sharp from f/4.0 on.
If you get a good example, of course....


----------



## martti (May 16, 2015)

At sunrise on the nearby suicide cliffs, Le Goufre, Saint Louis, Réunion


----------



## Tinky (May 16, 2015)

superb, biting contrasty edges


----------

